# Hopeful newbie



## DonnaG

Hi all,

I am totally new here, but so glad I stumbled upon this forum. I'm hoping to connect with others in the same situation as me. I am currently 6 days post iui (cycle day 22)and just a little over a week from testing. This is my second I iui and hope and pray that we will have one or two eggies that sick. Anyone else out there on the same cycle or iui day?


----------



## Quackquack99

Welcome :)


----------



## DonnaG

Thank you.


----------



## storm4mozza

hey welcome to BnB and goodluck TTC :dust:


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Hi & welcome! :flower:


----------



## WishforbabyB

Hi, and welcome!
Baby dust to you!
How are you finding the wait to the test? 
For me this time has been so hard, the christmas season i think!!


----------



## DonnaG

Thank you to all for the welcome! 
This tww has been driving me nuts. I try not to obsess, but I can't help it. I search the internet way too much and see the same info over and over. Any suggestions to get throught this wait? I am very hopeful this time around since whe had 4 follies and just hope that I won't be let down.


----------



## v2007

:xmas3:

V xxx


----------



## robinator

Hi! :hi:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Jai Me

Hello & Welcome to BnB! Good luck! I hope one of your beans stick!!!!
:flower:

:dust:


----------

